# Euro Jersey sizing???



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm looking at a couple nice jerseys, but the vendor has a warning about buying euro sizes, claiming that you may need to order one size larger. So, let me ask y'all what you think I need. I wear L size jerseys (performance brand, etc.) just fine, and wear a 42L suit size-I'm a bit long in the waist, but don't usually need tall sizes on dress shirts.

So, would a European size 4 be long enough for me? Do I really need a size 5? Are Euro 4's any tighter/shorter than US size L jerseys?


----------



## Just Mike (Feb 15, 2004)

I wear large in Performance and 5/XL in Euro.

Mike


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

*I'm 155 lbs, 5' 11" , 39" chest wearing euro 4*

Based on how I seem to fit I'd say you're a euro size 5


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

As some one living in the Eurozone I'd second that, you're definitely a 5.

Italian jerseys are always v skinny, fine if u have no gut, otherwise fashion police alert!

PS take a look at www.bikekit.co.uk, or Probikekit.com as they call themselves, loads of cheap gear.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dave_Stohler said:


> I'm looking at a couple nice jerseys, but the vendor has a warning about buying euro sizes, claiming that you may need to order one size larger. So, let me ask y'all what you think I need. I wear L size jerseys (performance brand, etc.) just fine, and wear a 42L suit size-I'm a bit long in the waist, but don't usually need tall sizes on dress shirts.
> 
> So, would a European size 4 be long enough for me? Do I really need a size 5? Are Euro 4's any tighter/shorter than US size L jerseys?



I'd go with a 5. If you have a gut, go with a 6. I'm not sure how the Performance brand fit's but if it's a "club" cut, Euro jerseys might be too tight around the waist... See if an LBS has any Castelli jerseys. They run true to European sizing...


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Agree, go with a 5. I am 6 feet and 160 lbs. Euro 5 is a bit large, size 5 bibs are just not snug enough. So, I wear all Euro 4 sizes, Garneau M. I am not club fit, and most of my jerseys are racer-fit.


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

*More sizing charts & Pro Jerseys*



Dave_Stohler said:


> So, would a European size 4 be long enough for me? Do I really need a size 5? Are Euro 4's any tighter/shorter than US size L jerseys?


http://www.bikejerseys.com/info.html

http://www.procyclegear.com/id123.html (economical)


----------



## BaadDawg (Mar 27, 2003)

http://www.procyclegear.com/

I ordered my pink Once bibs from these guys and got delivery within 5 business days to Canada. I was impressed.

I am 5'10.5" and 200 pounds. Short legs and tall upper body and I was freaking whether or not a size 6 would fit. Got em and they are perfect. If anything a bit tight in the shoulder straps on top. Hoping that will stretch out somewhat. Now wondering if my size 6 jersey will ft was well. Haven't received it yet (got it on ebay anlong with another pair of once bibs).


----------

